# "Vigilante" HAND CALL BY RED RIVER CALLS



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

This is the new open reed hand call new this year that has what it takes to get those bobcats on there feet. It is the most raspy open reed call I have even heard.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have you had any luck with it Furtaker?


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes, it has brought me in two cats in just this last 7 days Ive owned it. I dont promote anything that doesnt work. It called up a grey fox last night from my front porch and he has heard it all around there. I practice out there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like it does the job! Did you get the 2 bobcats or are they out of season?


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Here in Texas there is not a season for the predators you can hunt them all year round. I killed one and educated the other.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done and bad luck! No photo's!?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*PIC's????????????????????????????????????????????







sb*


----------

